# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2000s >  WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Mr Αιγαίο 2009 (24 Μαϊου, Παρος)

## Muscleboss

Πρώτες πληρφορίες θέλουν στις 24 μαίου στη Νάξο να πραγματοποιείται το Mr Αιγαίο από την WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ.
*(ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΟ,ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΗΜΕΡΟΜΗΝΙΑ, 24.05.2009 )*

**



 :05. Posing:  

ΜΒ

----------


## slaine

δεν ξέρω ποιοι θα συμμετάσχουν αλλά ο πρώτος αγώνας που είδα ποτέ ήταν Mr Aigaio και θυμάμαι τότε είχε αρκετούς καλούς αθλητές και μου άρεσε (αν και δεν ήξερα και πολλά), με πόρωσε...  :03. Thumb up:  

συμμετείχαν και μερικοί φίλοι και κάναμε κερκίδα.

αυτό που μου είχε κάνει τρομερή εντύπωση ήταν η τεράστια συμμετοχή του κοινού! μιλάμε ένα μεγάλο θέατρο ασφυκτικά γεμάτο δε χωρούσαμε, καθόμασταν όρθιοι και στα σκαλιά όπου βρίσκαμε!! και πολλές γυναίκες είχαν έρθει να δουν  :01. Shifty:  , συνδοιάστηκε και με επίδειξη πολ τεχνών, πολύ ωραίο στήσιμο γενικά.

και χωρίς είσοδο... τώρα που βρέθηκαν τα λεφτά για τη διοργάνωση....  :01. Unsure:

----------


## RUHL

> και χωρίς είσοδο...





> θέατρο ασφυκτικά γεμάτο δε χωρούσαμε


  :02. Idea:   :08. Evil Fire:

----------


## Polyneikos

Και περυσι παντως είχε γίνει στην Ναξο με μεγάλη επιτυχία μαλιστα,πολυ ικανοποιητικη προσελευση του κόσμου,μαλλον με αυτό το σκεπτικο θα σκεφτηκε ο Τσουνακης να το ξανακανει εκει,αν και αυτός είναι Παριανός.Εχω ενα αφιερωμα από το περσινο Mr Aιγαίο,θα το σκαναρω και θα  το βάλω αν είναι ...

----------


## slaine

άσχετο, κάθε χρόνο σε διαφορετικό μέρος δε γίνεται?

----------


## Polyneikos

Πέρσι είχε ξαναγίνει Ναξο,φαντασου ότι δεν ειναι και πολλα τα νησια που προσφέρονται για τετοιου είδους διοργανωσεις..

----------


## slaine

εγώ είχα παρακολουθήσει ένα στη Μυτιλήνη, δε θυμάμαι χρονιά.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Τελικα λόγω συγκεκριμενων προβληματων ο αγωνας Mr Αιγαιο στις 24 Μαιου θα γίνει στην Πάρο,όχι στην Νάξο.*
*Την συμμετοχή που ξερω σίγουρα είναι to guest που θα κανει η δικια μας η Κωνσταντινα,Κασκανη fun club* !!

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

Και επειδή η Κασκάνη ειναι η δικιά σας Κωνσταντίνα σας περιμένω στην Πάρο στις 24 Μαιου
Οσο για τα γυναικεία μπλουζάκια  :bodybuilding.gr:  θα ειναι δώρο απο μένα

----------


## peris

> Και επειδή η Κασκάνη ειναι η δικιά σας Κωνσταντίνα σας περιμένω στην Πάρο στις 24 Μαιου
> Οσο για τα γυναικεία μπλουζάκια  θα ειναι δώρο απο μένα


αν μας φιλοξενησεις κωνσταντινα θα ερθουμε :01. Wink:  :01. Razz:  πλακα κανω φυσικα,σου ευχομαι καλη επιτυχια απο μενα αν και ειναι νωρις :01. Mr. Green:  :03. Bowdown:  :05. Biceps:

----------


## nicksigalas

Ολοι στην Παρο και ολοι μεσα στο πλοιο απο το Σαββατο οσοι ξεκινησετε να ερθετε θα περασουμε πολυ καλα 24/05/09 ολοι για το ΜR ΑΙΓΑΙΟ :08. Toast:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> αν μας φιλοξενησεις κωνσταντινα θα ερθουμε πλακα κανω φυσικα,σου ευχομαι καλη επιτυχια απο μενα αν και ειναι νωρις


Εννοειται!! ολοι στο δωματιο μου αλλα κατω στο πατωμα υπνο εσεις! για να ειμαι εγω ξεκουραστη για τον αγωνα!! σε αλλη περιπτωση θα κοιμομουνα εγω κατω, εγω ειμαι παιδι που γεννηθηκα σε ενα μικρο χωριουδακι σε τζακι, κ βολευομαι παντού! :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΡΟΥΜΕΛΙΩΤΗΣ13

ειτε παρο γινει,ειτε ναξο γινει εμεις θα ειμαστε εκει κωσταντινα!δεν θα λειψει κανεις! :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

Εδω θα ηθελα να επισημανω και να αναφερω τον περσινό νικητη του *Mr Αιγαίο 2008*,αγωνας που είχε γίνει στην Νάξο,*o ΕλληνοΑιγύπτιος Οσμαν Ελ Σαϊντ*,ο οποιος κερδισε την μεσαια κατηγορία και τον γενικό τιτλο.Απ΄ότι φανηκε το 2008 ήταν η χρονια του γιατί μετα από μερικες ημερες κέρδισε και το *Wabba Μr Hellas 2008*.

*Οσμαν Ελ Σαϊντ,νικητης Mr Αιγαίο 2008*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Τυπώθηκε η αφίσσα του ΜR ΑΙΓΑΙΟ 2009,το οποιο όπως έχει προαναφερθει στο τόπικ πραγματοποιείται στις 24 Μαϊου στην Παρο.*
*Στην αφίσσα διακρίνονται η Κωνσταντίνα Κασκάνη και ο Γιώργος Αιχμαλωτίδης.*

----------


## pepeismenos karga

πολυ ωραιος ο αγωνας ευγε.....και πολυ καλος ο γιαννης ο Αλιμπερτης....μενουμε στην ιδια περιοχη και εχουμε κανει και μερικες προπονησεις μαζι....και θα κατεβω για συμπαρασταση στο νοβοτελ με τον κολλητο του...πολυ καλος...κριμα για το overall..αλλα προσωπικα εμενα  ο αιγυπτιος σορρυ κιολας που το λεω,αποψη μου δεν μου αρεσει....ειναι εντελως δυσαναλογος....ηταν ο καλυτερος και αξιζει δικαια το οβερολ αλλα καπια πραγματα οσα και αασ να παρεις δεν φτιαχνονται....τεσπα....πραγματικα πολυ καλος αγωνας...δυστυχως εκεινες τις μερες ιμουν στη μυκονο και γλενταγα και δεν το παρακολουθησα...αλλα στο νοβοτελ σιγουρα θα ειμαι...ελπιζω για ενα συναρπαστικο αγωνα...και πραγματικα χωρις λογια ι κυρια κασκανη που αν ημουν γυναικα και περναγε απο διπλα μου θα ζιλευα μεχρι και τα μαλλια της!!!!...σουπερ....

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

Kαλησπέρα σε ευχαριστω για τα ομορφα λογια σου!!Ακουσε με λίγο κανείς δεν αμφισβητεί οτι ο Αλιμπέρτης ειναι ενας καταπληκτικός αθλητής οπως επίσης κανεις δεν μπορεί να αμφισβητήσει οτι ο Οσμαν είναι ενας υπέροχος αθλητής κ ενα πολύ σπουδαίο παιδί, είναι πολύ καλός μου φίλος μπαίνει συχνα στο φόρουμ διαβάζει κ δεν πρέπει να διαβάζει  τέτοιου είδους σχόλια!κ στο Αλιμπέρτη να το πεις θα συμφωνήσει μαζί μου! δεν θέλω να σε στεναχωρήσω, εσυ απο τον μεγάλο θαυμασμό που εχεις για τον Αλιμπέρτη παρασύρθηκες λιγουλάκι ε!! κ είπες κάτι παραπάνω! ειναι ΑΓΑΛΜΑΤΑ αθλητες κ οι δυο κ να είσαι εκει κοντά μας στις 14 να μας χειροκροτήσεις, ολοι οι αθλητές το εχουμε ανάγκη κ σε περιμένουμε!! Α κ το νου σου μην πειράξεις τα μαλλιά μου!! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## KATERINI 144

αφήστε κατω τα μαλλια τις κωνσταντινας μια χαρα κούκλα ειναι έτσι , φαλακρή δεν τη θέλουμε  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 

(και χωρίς μαλλια πάλι κούκλα θα είναι, αφου τοχει το θέμα  :03. Thumb up: )

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

σωστα τα είπε η κωσταντίνα το επεσήμανα και εγω πως ο αλιμπέρτης έχει πολύ ωραίο καλούπι και αν φτάσει στο όριο των δυνατοτήτων του θα είναι άπαιχτος , απλα ο οσμάν είναι πιό κοντα στα όρια του και οι κριτές έχουν καλύτερη άποψη απο εμας που βλέπουμε φωτο.

πολλές φορες και ένας πολύ καλός αθλητής μπορεί να χάσει απο κάποιον που δεν είναι καλύτερος αλλα πέτυχε καλύτερη φόρμα , έτσι είναι το ββ οι αθλητες βαθμολογούνται την συγκεκριμένη μέρα ανάλογα με την καταστασή τους .

γι αυτό και λέω κάποιοι που είναι πολύ καλοί αθλητές , ο μεγαλύτερος αντιπαλός τους είναι ο κακός τους εαυτός  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Tsounakis

> σωστα τα είπε η κωσταντίνα το επεσήμανα και εγω πως ο αλιμπέρτης έχει πολύ ωραίο καλούπι και αν φτάσει στο όριο των δυνατοτήτων του θα είναι άπαιχτος , απλα ο οσμάν είναι πιό κοντα στα όρια του και οι κριτές έχουν καλύτερη άποψη απο εμας που βλέπουμε φωτο.
> 
> πολλές φορες και ένας πολύ καλός αθλητής μπορεί να χάσει απο κάποιον που δεν είναι καλύτερος αλλα πέτυχε καλύτερη φόρμα , έτσι είναι το ββ οι αθλητες βαθμολογούνται την συγκεκριμένη μέρα ανάλογα με την καταστασή τους .
> 
> γι αυτό και λέω κάποιοι που είναι πολύ καλοί αθλητές , ο μεγαλύτερος αντιπαλός τους είναι ο κακός τους εαυτός


Γεια  σου Ηλια !!  ετσι ειναι  τα  πραγματα ..  αλλα  παιζει  και  κατι  πολυ σοβαρο ...  
Δεν  πρεπει  μετα  απο  καθε  αγωνα  ο  προπονιτης  η φιλος  του  αθλητη να τον παραμυθιαζει ! οτι  αυτος  επρεπε  να  ειναι  ο νικητης  ...  οτι  τον  εριξαν ..  και  διαφορα  τετοια !!  
πρεπει να  του λεει την  αληθεια ... οτι ησουν καλος... αλλα αυτος που  σε  κερδισε ειχε  αυτα τα σημεια  καλυτερα απο  εσενα !!
να δουμε  να  τα  βελτιοσουμε και  εμεις !

----------


## NASSER

Η Κωνσταντινα,ο κυριος Τριανταφυλλου και κυριος Τσουνακης τα ειπαν ολα!  :03. Clap: 
Καλο ειναι να συγχερουε τους αθλητες αλλα να τους λεμε τις αδυναμιες τους ωστε να βελτιωνονται. Τον Γιαννη Αλιμπερτη επειδη τον εχω δει να προπονειται, εχει περιθωρια να βελτιωθει και να ξεχωρισει και στο εξωτερικο.
Να ευχηθουμε σε ολους καλη επιτυχια και να συναγωνιζονται πρωτα τον εαυτο τους και μετα τους συναθλητες τους. Για μας ειναι ολοι νικητες και αξιοι συγχαρητηριων εφοσον εχουν κοπιασει ωστε να ανεβουν στη σκηνη και να τους απολαμβανουν οι φιλοι του αθληματος.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Γεια σου Ηλια !! ετσι ειναι τα πραγματα .. αλλα παιζει και κατι πολυ σοβαρο ... 
> Δεν πρεπει μετα απο καθε αγωνα ο προπονιτης η φιλος του αθλητη να τον παραμυθιαζει ! οτι αυτος επρεπε να ειναι ο νικητης ... οτι τον εριξαν .. και διαφορα τετοια !! 
> πρεπει να του λεει την αληθεια ... οτι ησουν καλος... αλλα αυτος που σε κερδισε ειχε αυτα τα σημεια καλυτερα απο εσενα !!
> να δουμε να τα βελτιοσουμε και εμεις !


 
έτσι ακριβώς είναι νίκο!! πρέπει να αποκτήσουμε παιδεία και να μην δημιουργούμε γκρίνιες μετα και στο τέλος εκτός τους πρώτους όλοι είναι αδικημένοι γιατί μην ξεχνάμε όλοι στους δικούς μας είμαστε πρώτοι η στα γυμναστήρια μας , υπάρχει και το αίσθημα της φιλίας και θέλουν ο δικός τους αθλητής να είναι πρώτος και πολλές φορές αντι να βοηθάει δημιουργεί και αμφιβολίες στον αθλητή ότι είναι αδικημένος και πολλές φορές οι διαφορές είναι τόσο μικρές που μια ψήφος μπορεί να τους χωρίζει αλλα τί να κάνουμε πρέπει να βγεί κατάταξη μακάρι να γινόταν να τους βγάζαμε όλους πρώτους.

----------


## pepeismenos karga

να κανω μια παρεμβαση παλυ και εγω σαν μικροτετος...καταρχας συγνωμη αν ειπα κατι που δεν επρεπε αλλα μαλλον δεν το διατυπωσα οπως θα ηθελα αυτο που θελω να γραψω επειδη στο γραπτο λογο τα πραγματα πσιλομπερδευονται....
  δευτερον ποτε δεν ειπα οτι ο Αλιμπερτης αξιζε να παρει το οβερολ...ειπα οτι ειναι πολυ καλος αθλητης αλλα το οβερολ δεν αξιζε να το παρει αλιμονο γιατι εχανε σε καποια σημεια....μπορει του χρονου να το παρει και μακαρι να το παρει ...αν τα καταφερει...ακομη ποτε δεν ειπα οτι στεναχωρηθηκα ή οτι θα ηθελα να βγει πρωτος ο Αλιμπερτης...αλλα προσπαθησε το παιδι και μπραβο του και εφτασε μεχρι τη δευτερη θεση...και ειναι παρα πολυ καλος αλλα οχι ο καλυτερος....
             ο αιγυπτιος ηταν καλυτερος και δικαιως αξιζει και πολλα συνχαρητηρια και σε αυτον και βγηκε πρωτος....απλα το οτι βγηκε πρωτος δεν πρεπει να σημαινει οτι πρεπει να μου αρεσει κιολας...δεν το λεω με κακια....απλα γουστα ειναι αυτα...σιγουρα αξιζε την πρωτια αλλα εμενα με τρελανε...τωρα θα μου πειτε τι μιλαω εγω που δεν τον φτανω ουτε στο μικρο του δαχτυλακι....αλλα εκφραζω την αποψη μου....
    ποτε δνε ειπα οτι ηθελα να βγει πρωτος ο αλιμπερτης αλλα μακαρι να εβγαινε αλλα δεν τα καταφερε δεν πειραζει αξιζε η προσπαθεια που κατεβαλε τοσουσ μηνεσ και ευγε....ευγε και στον Σαιντ που ωγηκε πρωτος παλι...πολλα μπραβο....

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> να κανω μια παρεμβαση παλυ και εγω σαν μικροτετος...καταρχας συγνωμη αν ειπα κατι που δεν επρεπε αλλα μαλλον δεν το διατυπωσα οπως θα ηθελα αυτο που θελω να γραψω επειδη στο γραπτο λογο τα πραγματα πσιλομπερδευονται....
> δευτερον ποτε δεν ειπα οτι ο Αλιμπερτης αξιζε να παρει το οβερολ...ειπα οτι ειναι πολυ καλος αθλητης αλλα το οβερολ δεν αξιζε να το παρει αλιμονο γιατι εχανε σε καποια σημεια....μπορει του χρονου να το παρει και μακαρι να το παρει ...αν τα καταφερει...ακομη ποτε δεν ειπα οτι στεναχωρηθηκα ή οτι θα ηθελα να βγει πρωτος ο Αλιμπερτης...αλλα προσπαθησε το παιδι και μπραβο του και εφτασε μεχρι τη δευτερη θεση...και ειναι παρα πολυ καλος αλλα οχι ο καλυτερος....
> ο αιγυπτιος ηταν καλυτερος και δικαιως αξιζει και πολλα συνχαρητηρια και σε αυτον και βγηκε πρωτος....απλα το οτι βγηκε πρωτος δεν πρεπει να σημαινει οτι πρεπει να μου αρεσει κιολας...δεν το λεω με κακια....απλα γουστα ειναι αυτα...σιγουρα αξιζε την πρωτια αλλα εμενα με τρελανε...τωρα θα μου πειτε τι μιλαω εγω που δεν τον φτανω ουτε στο μικρο του δαχτυλακι....αλλα εκφραζω την αποψη μου....
> ποτε δνε ειπα οτι ηθελα να βγει πρωτος ο αλιμπερτης αλλα μακαρι να εβγαινε αλλα δεν τα καταφερε δεν πειραζει αξιζε η προσπαθεια που κατεβαλε τοσουσ μηνεσ και ευγε....ευγε και στον Σαιντ που ωγηκε πρωτος παλι...πολλα μπραβο....


΄

ασφαλώς και εγω κατάλαβα τι ενοούσες και έγινες απόλυτα κατανοητός άλλωστε στο ββ υπάρχει και μια υποκειμενικότητα γι αυτό και υπάρχουν και πολλοι κριτές και έχουν και διαφορετικές απόψεις ως πρός την αξιολόγηση και πολλες φορές ο καθένας μπορεί να αιτιολογήσει την άποψή του , υπάρχουν και περιπτώσεις όπου μπορεί κάποιος παμψηφεί να κατακτήσει μια θέση η με μια ψήφο διαφορά .

αλλα έτσι είναι τι να πούν και σε επαγγελματικούς αγώνες που εκεί παίζονται και συμφέροντα και είναι και όλοι καλοι .

απλα δεν γίνετε όλοι να συμφωνούν και να μην φτάνουμε σε κάποια ακραία που γινόταν παλιά που άλλος επειδή έβγαινε δεύτερος η τρίτος και έλεγε οτι αδικήθηκε κατα μια θέση και πετούσαν τα μετάλια και κατι τέτοια , αυτα καλιεργούνται πολλες φορές και απο τους κύκλους των αθλητών και απο κάποιους προπονητές 

και εγω όσες φορες κατέβαινα και πρίν την τελική φόρμα μου που δεν ήμουν καλά οι δικοί μου μου έλεγαν πρώτος είσαι εγω όμως είχα το γνωθεις αυτόν και ήξερα οτι έχω δουλειά ακόμη για το τελικό αποτέλεσμα .
και μια φορά είχα χάσει την πρώτη θέση επειδη ήμουν λίγο θολός στην πλάτη και είπα ας πρόσεχα ας ήμουν εντάξει να μην υπήρχε αμφιβολία και το διόρθωσα σε επόμενο αγώνα.

----------


## pepeismenos karga

εννοειται υπαρχει υποκειμενικοτητα.....γιατι οταν καποια πραγματα παιζονται στον ποντο επιλεγεις βαση της γνωμης σου ασχετα αν οντως ειναι σωστη η οχι.....και εννοειται οτι δεν ρεπει να λεμε οτι ειμαστε καλυτεροι και οτι σιγουρα θα βγουμε πρωτοι και οταν τελικα ακουσουμε οτι πηραμε τη δευτερη θεση αρχισουμε να βριζουμε θεουσ και δαιμονες...
          εγω εχω την εκσης φιλοσοφια....επειδη το βλεπω και στο γυμναστηριο μου αυτο...ερχονται μερικοι που ειναι τερατα και σκανε καποιοι που δεν ξερουν τι χρωμα ειναι το βαρακι και λενε πως θα γινω σαν κι εσενα?τι παιρνεις?ποσο καρο χρειαζομαι?...τον βλεπουν και σηκωνει τονουσ και πανε και αθτοι λες και κανουν μηνες επειδη σε εισαγωγικα ζηλευουν...λες κι αυτος εφτασε εκει που εφτασε σε μια μερα....οταν προσπαθεις να βελτιωνεσαι συνεχως και να κοιτας την παρτη σου και μονο αυτη χωρις να σε ενδιαφερει ο διπλα και ο παραδιπλα τοτε γινεσαι καλυτερος....οσο προσπαθεις εσυ να γινεσαι καλυτερος και βαζεις ως αντιπαλο τον εαυτο και του λες σημερα παω για 100 κιλα...και τα κανεις..δεν θα πεις ωραια καλα τα πηγαμε...θα πεις καλα ηταν για σημερα μονο...την αλλη 102 κιλα και παει λεγοντας....
            εαν προσπαθεις σκληρα και κατεβεις και πεις οτι εγς θα κατεβω  στην καλυτερη κατασταση μου και ασ χασω τοτε αξιζεις...εστω οτι προσπαθησες...θα πεις προσπαθησα τοσο αλλα δυστυχως εχασα αλλαεκανα τη προσπαθεια,του χρονου περισοοτερη δοθλεια γι ανα παρουμε και την πρωτια...πρεπει να μαθεις να χανεις οπως και να κερδιζεις...και να συνχαιρεις και τους αντιπαλους για την προσπαθεια τουυς...να προσπαθεις να εσισαι εσυ ο καλυτερος και οτι καταφερεις χωρις να εχεις αυταπατες...οσο λες οτι ειμαι καλος αλαλ θελω παλι δουλεια τοτε γινεσαι καλυτερος...οταν δεν συμβιβαζεσαι και συνεχιζεις τη δουλεια...για μενα η προσπαθεια αξιζει αρκετα και ο κοπος....και αν εχεις και τα προσοντα να βγεις και πρωτος οχι γιατι εχεις φιλιες και σπονσορεςαλλα γιατι εφτυσες αιμα και ιδρωτα  για να φτασεις εκει....

----------

